# Can piggies fly in the dark and find their way?



## whitetail (Apr 17, 2008)

My piggie came in to eat preety late and by the time he left it was dark, I noticed that he was nervous and reticent about flying but he finally did. This morning he has not showed up and I'm really worried. Could he have crashed into some thing and is heart ? I'd love some info about this. 
Thanks and worried


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

How dark was it? They do not normally fly at night, but on a couple of occasions, I've had birds stay out overnight and they would be sitting in a tree and after it got dark, would take off through the woods and I'd worry about them crashing into things too, but so far, they always make it back the next day. 
Just a couple of weeks ago, we had a guy clock a race bird after 10:00 at night, and it IS dark then. I'm told he has lots of lights around his loft, but still..........the bird had to get TO the loft, so I don't know.


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

This is not very scientific , but from my experience I'd say that they see about as well as we do in the dark . 

The other night I startled one of the ferals that hang out here at times , he took off flying and was crashing and banging into things trying to get situated . I had a flashlight and shined it on some spots to help him see , and he finally got up under the house eves and settled in . It looked to me like he was flying blind and having a hard time of it . 

After saying that , I have read of the military training pigeons during the war to fly at night , but only certain ones and very few had that talent . So I guess its still uncertain whether its poor night vision or just fear , but I 'd say its poor vision . 

hambone


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, when you consider the fact that you can walk up to a pigeon and pick it up if it's dark enough and they never know you're there till it's too late, I'd say it's vision too.


----------



## whitetail (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone for replying so fast, I guess I wont relax until I see he's ok, it's past his time for showing up, anyways I'll let you know what happens.
Thanks


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

LOL , heres something else I'm sure you've noticed . Pigeons seem to sleep very soundly too . Which is surprising since they are so vulnerable to every critter out there. If you disturb them it takes several seconds for them to realize whats going on and wake up and react . Kinda like me in the morning before coffee , except it takes me an hour . 

hambone


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think it also would depend on how dark a night it is. If it is fairly well lit with a bright moon, they can probably fly some, but a really dark night, I doubt it.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

well IDK if the guy was lying to me or not but I have a guy in my club that talks about doing night flights.
he takes a buncha birds and releases them in the middle of the night.
I never asked him why cause I really think hes lying... but idk lol
Ill ask him next time I see him.


----------



## superflyer (Sep 13, 2008)

*Seeing in low light*

I have 25 pigeons with me. None of them see nearly as good as me in the dark, They do crash. I keep nightlights on for them. Several times my Sunny Boy missed his shelf and fell to the floor. There are academic books out about the physiology and behavior of pigeons. They have great eyesight but poor night vision. I fed a pigeon at 1 am last winter in Chicago. He was very hungry. It was a very brightly lit freeway bridge though.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

My birds don't see well in the dark. When I am out there and it is dark outside, I don't just shut off the light. Because some of the birds are around the loft because of the lights being on. They won't be able to fing their perch or box if I just turn the light out, so I have a dimmer light that I turn on, before turning the brighter one off. Now it looks to them like it's beginning to get dark, so they will go to their perch or box and settle in for the night. Then I can go back and turn that one off. I do leave a night llight on all the time though. LOL.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Shame on you! PIGS do not Fly at all! LOL! SORRY! Dave


----------



## whitetail (Apr 17, 2008)

Well, my piggie did return that afternoon for his dinner, I was so happy to see him! so I guess they might se a little at night, maybe if they know the route. Anyways thanks so much to everyone with all your insights and all the best to all piggies!

Whitetail


----------



## whitetail (Apr 17, 2008)

Well, my piggie did return that afternoon for his dinner, I was so happy to see him! so I guess they might see a little at night, maybe if they know the route. Anyways thanks so much to everyone with all your insights and all the best to all piggies!

Whitetail


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

LUCKYT said:


> Shame on you! PIGS do not Fly at all! LOL! SORRY! Dave


Aren't you glad they don't? Can you even begin to imagine our windshields?


I'm glad you got him back.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

our lot all go to bed before sundown


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

LUCKYT said:


> Shame on you! PIGS do not Fly at all! LOL! SORRY! Dave


I know I kept reading it p eye gee, like oink oink pigies, not pidgies...


----------

